# Waves Guitar Solo Virtual Amp - Free



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Just thought I'd let you know about this. Waves is well known for their collaboration with Paul Reed Smith on the GTR3 software which is highly regarded as one of the more realistic sounding amp modelers. They've announced that they're letting people download their new Guitar Solo virtual amp, which comes with 10 Amps, 13 stomp boxes and 10 cabinets free for a one year period. If you've never tried virtual amps before this may be a good one to check out and it's available for both Mac and PC. Here's the URL: http://www.wavesgtr.com/html/product_gtr_solo.html I've got Amplitube Live myself and I think I may download this Waves one to see how it compares to it.


----------



## Krimson (Dec 22, 2008)

So have you given this a go? I'm an Amplitube 2 user and totally satisfied, but it wouldn't hurt to see what other high end software is available. Just wondering your thoughts on this if you've tried it before committing to the registration and whatnot.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I installed it last night but I haven't tried it out yet. As a matter of fact I was thinking of putting together an MP3 file of some of the sounds and posting it to my Putfile account to let people hear it. I'll probably record some things tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm feeling lazy...can you tell me: does it let you run just cab + mic models? Or do you have to use a preamp model as well? I generally run my amp into an active load, full frequency output into my A/D and then in my DAW add in some reality and ambiance using a cab + mic model in Guitar Rig. I was looking at a GR2 upgrade but I like free. That works for me.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

iaresee said:


> I'm feeling lazy...can you tell me: does it let you run just cab + mic models? Or do you have to use a preamp model as well? I generally run my amp into an active load, full frequency output into my A/D and then in my DAW add in some reality and ambiance using a cab + mic model in Guitar Rig. I was looking at a GR2 upgrade but I like free. That works for me.


I haven't tried it out yet. I've been busy troubleshooting a new router I bought the other day but I'll let you know tomorrow whether you can run just the cab and mic models or not. I do know after I downloaded it after taking a quick glance through it that it does have a lot of presets.


----------



## NickC (Jan 16, 2009)

I've been using Revalver MKIII. In my opinion, it is the best tube modelling software I have ever heard and beats all of the competition.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Yeah I like Revalver as well. I downloaded the demo of it back when it was made by Alien Connections but now Peavey is selling it. I've made a demo of the GTR Solo over on the Soundclick website. More details here: http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=19583


----------

